# Lion Sabatier - how to tell if it is a knockoff



## nosrizza (Sep 21, 2020)

I recently purchased a set of Lion Sabatier knives from mychefknives.co.uk. The knives appear (to a novice) to be excellent quality, the weight matches what other sites have listed for this same knife. My only cause for concern is how cheap the case was that they came in. I would think that for a set of knives costing hundreds of dollars the case wouldn't be so cheap. I don't really care about the case, just concerned the knives are knockoffs. I've attached a few images. What do you think?


----------



## PeterI (Oct 5, 2019)

How easy is it to put a really nice edge on it?

Modern French stainless should take a good edge about as easily as Victorinox or Wusthof, but will usually come with a substandard factory edge in accordance with French tradition.

A fake will most likely not be easy to get properly sharp.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

The nylon bag is how this retailer sends its sets. The bag doesn't come from the maker. The individual knives probably arrived in a blister pack, go figure... 
UK prices are always a bit high compared to what is common in continental Europe. Make sure you didn't pay European VAT. 
Knockoffs are common with very well-known brands, as Global. It isn't worth the investment with this recent line by a relatively small maker. 
Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## nosrizza (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you both for all the good info!


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, packaging doesn't say much about the quality of knives from small French makers. My very excellent K Sabatier carbon steel knives purchased directly online from the maker came in a non-description packing box wrapped in old newspaper and packing tape surrounded by packing peanuts. No branded box, knifeguard, or other packaging. To be expected from a small family business.


----------

